# A question???



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

What the hell ever happened to the plain ole recipes of broilin, deep fryin or pan fryin fish or meat without all the exotic fixins I've been seein put up. I've seen more ways in the last year to screw up good cookin than ever before. Everybody seems to be tryin to get above their raisin. A bunch of Chef Tells are watchin entirely too many foreign cooking shows.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well... How come you ain't postin' none of your hillbilly cuisine? I'm sure some people still enjoy a little toad jelly with their carp.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

No need to waste a good recipe on a snowbird transplanted dirt digger. I've read what you eat, or more to the point, what you won't eat. Euell Gibbons would lose weight on that trash. Put up the one about your roasted tofu and fish head jam.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> No need to waste a good recipe on a snowbird transplanted dirt digger. I've read what you eat, or more to the point, what you won't eat. Euell Gibbons would lose weight on that trash. Put up the one about your roasted tofu and fish head jam.


Wasted? I'm not your private audience... Somebody will want to eat your gruel, I'm sure.

I don't know where you get that tofu (or snowbird) stuff... I'd never trade my man card for a tofu recipe, and I'm much too young to be a snowbird. 

Jesus, man... Euell Gibbons has been dead for longer than I've been alive... Your dated references are so old, they have a freshness date - and it's long come and gone. From some of the things you say, I'd guess you to be about 116 years old right now.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Come on liquid0. Post the recipe you sent me for cream of toejam soup with marinaded boogers and a side of pickled dingel berrys. Let these good folks see how healthy you eat.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I never share the secret recipes of the mountain people... Iffen they wasn't your kin, I wouldn'ta even told you...


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

HAHA. You know, as long as you two are picking at each other, I think all is aok. If you two ever STOP, then I think we have a problem. 

wd, don't pay any attention to that last post he made. Anybody knows real mountain people don't cream their toejam for soup. That's got to be a transplant thing.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Hamburger recipe: Grab a handful of hamburger, squash it flat, and fry it in a pan. Throw it on a bun, throw on some fixins, and eat it!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

"Jesus, man... Euell Gibbons has been dead for longer than I've been alive... "

That's actually pretty damn funny...

As for WD's initial question, for some of us, cooking is about as much fun as fishing. 
And trying new stuff is just as much fun as trying new gear. 
But then again for our Anniversary dinner tonight I cooked me and The Sweetie a batch of Fresh NC Fried Shrimp, with some stir fried rice.
Of course I had to play, so I served it with what I'm calling my Chinese Coctail Sauce;
3 parts Hot Chinese Mustard
1 part Duck Sauce
A good bit of Wasabi 
a couple of dashes of Soy Sauce, and a healthy dose of fresh black pepper...
That'll bring tears to your eyes!
Whooo!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't know but I think most of my stuff is pretty much down home good eats!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Iffen they wasn't your kin, I wouldn'ta even told you...


Solid,dat dunt hurt much where WD lives 'cause the family tree in dem hills is a 2 x 4


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

flathead said:


> Solid,dat dunt hurt much where WD lives 'cause the family tree in dem hills is a 2 x 4


He's still scratchin' his head, tryin' to figger out why you'd poke fun at somethin' so danged obvious. (In the rockin' chair, puzzled look, can't reckon what kind a thoughts run through them city slickers)


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

wd you can come up here and eat ... we do it mountian style here ... if you can't bread it and fry it up in bacon grease or sop it up with biscuits I'll pass


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

HELLO its 2012...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

sudshunter said:


> HELLO its 2012...


That was the point... The old fella doesn't want to see modern laboratory grade food. He wants new twists on roadkill, and such...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> wd you can come up here and eat ... we do it mountian style here ... if you can't bread it and fry it up in bacon grease or sop it up with biscuits I'll pass


 As a fool can see[lotta them out and about now], the post above shows there is only one true chef on this thread. Thanks fer da invite.


----------

